# help/abu dhabi employment visa-inexplicable delay



## expatkam

Hey everyone,

i have a question please, a few actually, if anyone has been through the same situation as i am currently, it would be useful for us to share our experiences. I'll start with the main question first then share some clarifications below. Can it happen that an employer extends an official job offer (basically a detailed contract meeting the criteria of MOHRE/formal/on letterhead) and then for some reason stalls the following work permit/visa procedures with the purpose of ultimate revocation of the offer? by just saying that the visa application was denied after some time for example... 

details and context of the situation:

-application for a position on company's website/video chat interviews/job offer received some time later
-offer accepted and contract signed (only by myself, i don't have a copy of the contract with both my and my employer's signatures on it... is that in accordance with certain laws in abu dhabi? What does it mean for the legality and validity of the contract? Why hasn't the contract been signed by the employer?)
-after that i was asked to send a copy of my passport, a photo, academic credentials (college degree) and to complete security forms (issued by the free zone where the company is headquartered, abu dhabi) and also to fill in an employment visa application form 

Since then, more than a month ago, i received no informative feedback and absolutely no details about what's going on and why the work permit approval and visa application are taking so long. I was informed that they haven't applied yet for the visa after all this time, which made this whole situation seem suspicious to me...all i'm told when i call is it's a process and that i will be informed when it's done. my questions to HR on the phone regarding possible waiting time were dodged multiple times, and my emails to them and calls not answered 


in this situation, especially when they say they haven't even applied for the visa yet, i found my self left with only one possible scenario, which is they are probably not applying for the employment visa and they are trying to subtly back away from the offer for some internal reason...or is this only the stress of waiting putting imaginary thoughts in my head?? I don't know...

what do you think guys? Has anyone been through or heard of an experience like this? Any HR professionals here? Your thoughts and suggestions will be so appreciated


----------



## expatkam

No one? Please guys...any comments or ideas could be useful...


----------



## imac

if they intended to back away, they would just tell you...

in abu dhabi, the process for a work visa can be a bit more complicated, and there are additional requirements that the company must complete depending on which sector, business etc before they are allowed to apply for a visa... as an example, security clearance... companies cannot apply for a visa until they have security clearance from CINA... and while this is in process, even the company has no idea what the status is...

hang in there, delays are common... having to wait several weeks without any update is not unheard of...


----------



## expatkam

Thank you for the feedback imac

yes i guess ultimately there is no option but waiting... frankly i feel stressed about the offer itself actually, how solid it is and whether it still stands, given that they didn't forward a copy of the contract that's signed by them, at least not yet... And i've heard of companies that backed away from formal offers like that just by completely ceasing communication with the prospective employee, and legally speaking they can do that, as long as the offer is not signed by both parties it's not legally binding to them, nothing actionable from a legal standpoint

plus, the company is private and in a free zone, and i don't think a CNIA security clearance is needed. From what i understand only prospective employees in government or semi government or oil companies go through CNIA, only these sectors are considered critical intracture facilities. so with that the process should be simpler and shorter than it actually is in my case according to all sources i checked, it shouldn't take them that long... 

imac, may i ask how was the process for you? How long it took and whether your job is in a free zone, if you're currently employed in UAE anyway


----------



## expatkam

infrastructure*


----------



## slagger

Was it a offer letter on a company letter hand pad or Ministry of Labour contract? why didn't they send you whole 6 papers contract which is in arabic plus english where there is everything written from pay ,weekly break etc and in the end thumb impression with signature.. then permit is issued in several days and then visa in few hours..
Any info?

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## Abraham11

Hi expatkam, any response on your cnia clearance and visa. also in the same boat


----------



## expatkam

Not yet Abraham11. Still waiting. Can i ask how do you know CNIA clearance is needed? I understand it's only for potential employees who will be working in critical infrastructure facilities. and this is limited mainly to oil and gas companies or military facilities.


----------



## Abraham11

Hi expatkam, from my research security clearance basically applies to all sectors in abu dhabi (i might be wrong). I am currently in for a job in the health sector and i have had to go through security clearance. So it might not be restricted to the oil and gas and military alone as you stated. 
It will work out well at the end. Patience is key


----------



## expatkam

Yes Abraham11 apparently one needs a lot of that, patience...Can i ask do you have a contract or an offer letter that is stamped and signed by your company? 

As i mentioned in the original post, the offer in my case is not stamped by the company, on company's letter head though. And since i have no visibilty on the process and it's taking so long, i'm just wondering if there is still an offer to begin with... since what i have is basically not legally binding to the company... Is it the same for you or do you have a final legal contract already?


----------



## metho

My entry permit has been delayed for 5 months and counting. I got the security clearance done in a few weeks. My employers did it on my behalf. Anyone else in the same boat. Why such a long delay.


----------



## twowheelsgood

metho said:


> My entry permit has been delayed for 5 months and counting. I got the security clearance done in a few weeks. My employers did it on my behalf. Anyone else in the same boat. Why such a long delay.


What market are you in as its entirely possible they don't have the budget or quota to hire you but like so many HR departments, do not want to tell you.

Five months is unusual for a US citizen unless you are of Middle Eastern descent in which case they are probably waiting for your PRO to provide your parents passport details etc.

Personally, I would guess they don't have any quota left to hire anyone.


----------

